# Rise of the Jinnchuriki! Main RP



## ChamberTrist (Oct 17, 2008)

*Rise of the Jinnchuriki! Main RP 10:00 A.M.*

This is where will do the main Roleplaying. Keep OOC to a minimum here but if you do. Use (( )) or [[ ]] for OOC. k....thanks....​ 




Time: 10:00 A.M. Day 1
Forcast: Cloudy in the low 40's-50's​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 17, 2008)

*"I Will Avenge My Clan."*

Gondara woke up at his house that day and walked over to his window. As he looked out, he watched the sun, determining what time it was. He sighed, "Man.....I've never slept this long.....oh well....." He said, walking over to his closet, pulling on his clothes and walked out the door grabbing his buster sword. After he locked his door, he looked to the sky once again. As h did, a smirk became visible across his face. He then turned toward the direction of the ramen shop and began to walk off.​__________________________________________________________________________________________

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*​ 
Iharunoku and Inka were on the outskirts of Konoha. They were about to enter un noticed before two jounin approach and ask them for some identification. Iharunoku does not even look to them as they begin to pass out. After a few seconds, the fall to the ground in a sleepy fall. He then begins to walk off toward the tavern, hopping to pick up on info about the two Bijuu's in Konoha.​


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 17, 2008)

Naruto walkso down to ichiraku ramen to get something to eat before he went to train and practice his senjutsu. Once he gets there he finds kiba and akamaru  

"Hey Naruto whats up" kiba says as he enters ichiraku with naruto. They both order and chat as they wait for their ramen. 

"Im actually going to go train after I refuel on some delicous ichiraku ramen!" Naruto says to kiba practically drooling 

"Hmm sounds great maybe we could have a little 1 on 1 spar or in our case 1 on 2" kiba says laughing as he is handed his bowl. 

"Yeah sounds great thats a perfect way for me to improve my skills" Naruto says as he gets his ramen too. They both begin to eat their ramen.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2008)

Tenten wakes up at about Four o' clock in the morning, and Sharpens her weapons.  Later on she eats and goes out for training, "Right mom!  Don't gouge Lee's eyes out!  Got it!  I remember!" She yells at her mother who always warns her about how sharp the weapons are. She runs off towards the training grounds to wait for a training buddy.

-----

"So, how long do you think it will take to catch a couple of brats?" Inka says grinning amusedly.  She then scratched just above one gill, "D*mn why must I always get itchy in crowded villages...?" She grumbles to herself as the rest got itchy.  She walks with her partner carefully not to get too much attention... though who wouldn't see a six foot Kunoichi with gills on her neck.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Avenge My Clan."*


After having his meal at ichiraku ramen, he decided to get some training in and headed to the training fields. When he got there, he saw naruto and kiba. He barely even gave them a glace as he started to practice a good potion of his jutsus.
__________________________________________________ ________________________________________

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*


Haru gave Inka a quick look. "All in good time......i have information that two bijuus are in this village, one is Uzumaki Naruto.....the other i do not know who posseses it.....but we must find out and aquire them both before pien does....." He said as they walked into the tavern. When they were inside, he walked off to a table in the back. When he sat down, he activated his perfected Redona and started using its 'Two Fates' ability on all the people in the tavern. If he uses it on a Jinnchuuriki, then it will show a momment when the bijuu is activated, which will in turn give him the info on who has the bijuu in them. After a few minutes of doing this, he came up with nothing and placed his left arm on the table, somewhat irritated. As he did, it revealed that their was no sleave to his left arm. It also revealed a long intricate seal, no one but he could read what it said.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

Naruto looks at Gondara and then to Kiba. 

"Hey Naruto you wanna give this guy somethin to look at!" Kiba says to Naruto.

"Yeah you know it!" Naruto says as he builds up his chakra. 

Naruto Creates 5 shadow clones as Kiba and akamaru use their beast human clone jutsu.  One Kiba rushes as Naruto as the other comes up from behind. Naruto has one of his clones send a blast of wind at the Kiba behind him. The Kiba dodges and then reunites with the other to preform gatsuga. Naruto  Naruto already aware of this tactic send another shadow clone behind Kiba that sends a solid kick to the bottom kiba causing them to lose their balence and fall.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2008)

As she gets there Tenten sits and waits for about an hour.  Then she stands getting impatient then starts throwing her weapons not missing a target but once when a fox was in the bushes and came out startling her.

-----

"Nothing eh boss?" Inka says almost mockingly.  "Man...it's too cold here in the hidden leaf..." She mumbles grumpily then sits foreward.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Avenge My Clan."*


Gondara stood watching them go at it for a minute, he just smirked at them. After a moment he released his buster sword, letting it fall to the ground with a thud, kicking up dust. After standing there for a moment, he suddenly did a high speed spin and as he did so he buster sword could be seen sticking out from the whirlwind. After the spinning had gone on for about 10 seconds, he activated his kenjutsu, Shuuha, sending out waves of what appeared to be purple chakra all around him, devistating anything near.
__________________________________________________ ________________________________________

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*


Haru sat their for a few more minutes before getting up and walking out, relizing why Inka had said it was cold. "Damn....i guess you were right....it is cold here......hmmm......." He said, glancing around. After a moment, he picked up on a special chakra. "Follow me...." He said, taking off, his Akat hat nearly flying off as his robes were trailing behind him, barely hanging on. He was headed for the training grounds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2008)

Tenten trains for a while then leaves, walking towards the other ground.  As she gets there she says, "Hey Naruto! Kiba, Gondara!" as she did that she pulled a few more Kunai, throwing them at trees and then watching the fight.

-----

Inka takes off right behind Iharunoku grinning, wanting a fight for once.  She says, "This will be fun."as she keeps up with him the whole way.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*


After running through the village for a few minutes, headed for the training ground, they finally reached it. Haru did not want to just go barging in so he stopped before walking into the field and perched himself at the top of a nearby tree. When he had gotten himself situated, he activated his Redona and examined the people in the training field. _"Hmmmm....well theirs the 9 Tails......now....is the other one around.....?"_ He thought, sitting at the top of the tree. After another moment, he examined gondara. _"Hmm...so thats it is it?......well this should be fun....." _He thought to himself once again before jumping back down to Inka. When he was back down, he brought up his left arm, and after bitting his thumb, he ran his blood along the seal. As he did that, 10 puppets appeared around him. When they had all appeared, 10, small, almost invisible chakra strings could be seen, 1 going to each puppet. "*Shirahigi ? Jikki Chikamatsu no Shuu*" He said as the puppets all 'Leaped' into the air and landed in the training field. When they landed, Puppet #5 and #9 walked away from the others. When they stopped moving, puppet 5's left arm held straight out from its side and puppet 9's right arm hung straight out from its side. Both puppets arms eventually extended and conjoined, as the joined, the top portion of puppet 5's headlifted up, revealing several hidden blades. When the blades were completly revealed, puppet 9 began to spin, and after several revolutions, puppet 5 detached from 9 and was hurled toward Naruto. About half way there, 5 began to spin violently, making the blades from its head become devistating weapons. As this was happening, puppet #3 was preparing its own attack.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

"NARUTO!!" Kiba yelled as he an Akamaru almost instantaniuosly used double headed wolf fang to knock back the attack Naruto creates 4 super charged shadow clones. One shadow clone launches another at the puppets it uses a fuuton rasengan . While the others retreat with Kiba into the forest. As they run Kiba says to naruto. "Do you know this guy!?" "No Ive never seen him in my entire life..Kiba can you hold him for 5 minutes if I lend you 5 of my strongest kage bunshins!?" Naruto asks as they continue to run. "Yeah I think I can good luck Naruto" Kiba says as they split up.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

_*"I Will Avenge My Clan."*_


Gondara was now running with Kiba and Naruto. I.... "I think i know who that is.........but i did not get a good look at him so im not sure...." He said looking back over his shoulder, seeing the man following them.

_*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*_


After they had stopped his first attack, he had puppet 3 shoot out its orb, Haru then unsummoned his puppets and chased after them. After he had gotten close enough, he through the orb directly at naruto. About half way toward him, it transformed into a giant head with large teeth. It seemed hell bent on trapping naruto against a tree or rock, sealing his chakra away.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

"Damn....!" Kiba says as he sends a branch at Naruto ankles causing him to fall so the orb would miss. "Who is it then!" Kiba yells at Gondara while akamaru preformed dinamic airmarking on the enemies aiming for there eyes. The Naruto clones sprint ahead of everyone else.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*


Seeing that the orb had missed, he began to make a series of handseals. When he finished, he did a high speed jump high into the air. As he fell to the ground, his Bamboo hat flew off, revealing his face. When he was about to hit the ground, he suddenly disappeared and reappeared infront of Kiba, thrusting his arm at him. The hand seals he had made before made his arm like a spear, so if kiba was to get hit, it would nearly travenl right through him. "LITTLE PEST!" He yelled as his arm was being thrusted forward.

*"I Will Avenge My Clan."


*When the mans hat flew off, he recognized who it was instantly. "We have to get out of here! NOW! He'll kill us all!" He yelled at kiba and naruto as he started to run off again. Seeing as he knew who it was, he did not hesitate to leave and not try to fight him.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

Kiba trys to dodge but only manages to move out the way slightly the blow slashes his arm . "Gaack" Kiba spurt out some blood. Suddenly Naruto bursts through the trees seeing his friend lying on the ground covered in blood. "IM gonna *KILL *you!"  Naruto dashes towards the akatsuki with a rasengan.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*


Haru just gave a smirk as he straighted up, his side faceing the 9 Tails. His smirk continued as he easily dodged the rasengan. He was now croched down under Naruto's arm, being in this position, gave him the obertunity to hit him with a powerful attack. Haru quickly pulled back his hand and thrusted his hand toward naruto's stomache.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

The clone poofs away as an array of 4 more narutos dash around the akatsuki. Each with a rasengan. They each get in formation and combo with it other one rushes at the akatsuki while the other combines its rasengan to cause a blast the would hit the enemy. The other two had disappeared and taken Kiba away but they had left a trail of Kiba's blood to follow.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Kill Him, It's The Only Way To Prove I Exist."*

Haru gave another smirk. "Again with that? Your no fun....." He said, his Katanas appearing in his hands. After standing there for a few seconds, his eyes closed, he suddenly started spining. "Blade of Wind..." He said as smashing winds spun out around him, cutting away the clones.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

Naruto catches up to Gondara he has akamaru carry kiba. "Who the hell is that guy!" Naruto asks Gondara as they dredge deeper and deeper intot eh forset and farther away from anyone that could help them.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I Will Avenge My Clan."*


Gondara thought for a moment trying to confirm what he saw. He then turned to Naruto. "I.....I think it was my brother...." he said with some hesitance in his voice.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

"what! No way..how are we supposed to get away from the guy!" Naruto asks as he continues to run away. "I may have a move that could stop him but....I need time" Naruto says. "And with Kiba hurt we cant risk it!"


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

"Thats the thing....right now....we can't hope to defeat him.....we have to keep running....hopping he won't follow....." He said, not looking to naruto.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

"Well dont you think we're running the wrong way...look.ill  send one of my clones back and maybe he'll thinks its me and chase it while we get away like that plan its all we got." Naruto says as he runs with Gondara.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 18, 2008)

He looked at him for a moment. "I....guess it might work....." He said looking away.


Haru stood there for a moment and thought about what to do next, he then looked around. "Damnit Inka where did you go?" He asked in confusion. He then made a clone of himself and started off after them. After a few moments, he was able to see them, but he had to get closer. He sped up his pace and was jumping through the trees so not to be seen. Once he was close enough he made some hand seals then stopped ina one tree which had a good view of the surrounding area. When he stopped, he finished the hand seals, endusing a genjutsu. "*Kori Shinchuu no Jutsu"* Now they would be trapped in it and be forced into going around in circles, once they got tired, he would attack....


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

Rock Lee went to the training grounds "Hey TenTen" he said smiling.  He ran over to her, "Ready to let he power of youth bloom as we train our hearts out" He said with a thumb up really excited to train as usuall. He got on the round starting to do one handed push up, "Join me, and let the lotus bloom twice" He said while counting in his head, "Fufill your ninja nindo!" Rock Lee looked up to see Ten Ten's reaction.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

[[Ignore tenten came to naruto, kiba and Gondara]]

Tenten smiles, "Hey Lee.  You ready for your long range training?" she says wanting to see him in action again.  "Or are you not 'Youthful' enough today...?" she says seeing if he caught the sarcasm she had used.

-----

Inka stares at him and sighs, "When will you stop using that freakin' Genjutsu...remember it takes me too..." she grumbles angerly taking the genjutsu off herself.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

Rock Lee stopped instantly, "WHAT!" He got up with fire in his eyes, "Why would you think that TenTen!" He said in his looud and not scary voice. "I am ready!" He said going back on the ground doing more pushups. "The Power of Youth is bigger than ever!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

Tenten laughs mockingly trying to get him pumped, "Well you sure...?  My weapons go pretty fast..." she says and pulls her huge scroll and hops back measuring the distance.  "This should be far enough...  READY?" She says then yells as she starts to open her scroll.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

Rock Lee got up like he was never down, "YEAAA!" Rock Lee started running from TenTen, "Try me!" He said in all seriousness as he kept running and putting chakra in his feet. "I will be as fast as Gai Sensei!"


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 19, 2008)

Haru looked to Inka. "You got a better idea that won't alet them?" He asked her still watching them go around in circles inside the forest.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 20, 2008)

Neji stands on a tree branch looking at at his two team fight between each other, "Heh, seems like these guys are trying hard," Neji smiled, "Maybe I should train too, if i am to keep up my new winning streak," Neji jumps off and lands behind Tenten, "Lee, Tenten, I'll be joining in too in this spar, if it is alright," Neji states to the duo in front of him.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 21, 2008)

"If you wish Neji!" Rock Lee kept running, "But be ready for defeat! He said grinning with light reflecting. "TenTen, more Weapons! Lee said ready for a bigger challenge...


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 21, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> He looked at him for a moment. "I....guess it might work....." He said looking away.
> 
> 
> Haru stood there for a moment and thought about what to do next, he then looked around. "Damnit Inka where did you go?" He asked in confusion. He then made a clone of himself and started off after them. After a few moments, he was able to see them, but he had to get closer. He sped up his pace and was jumping through the trees so not to be seen. Once he was close enough he made some hand seals then stopped ina one tree which had a good view of the surrounding area. When he stopped, he finished the hand seals, endusing a genjutsu. "*Kori Shinchuu no Jutsu"* Now they would be trapped in it and be forced into going around in circles, once they got tired, he would attack....


 
Naruto creates a shodow clone with one third of his chakra. He send it back towards the akatsuki as he rushes ahead and trys to get back to the village.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2008)

Tenten nods, "Sure Neji!" She says throwing her weapons faster at Lee.

-----

"I know...I just hate the d*mn genjutsu..." Inka says watching the clone, and Naruto continue to run in circles.


----------

